# Food & supply shortages



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone read or heard about what the status is with any food shortages, etc. In France due to the riots?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

No I haven't heard any thing about shortages in France. I do know the prices around here are getting totally out of hand. Yesterday was Sr. citizen discount day at our local supermarket that's when I shop. Just noticing prices of things not on my list, brand name salad dressing reg size bottle almost $4, luncheon meat, nothing fancy, $4 for 6-8oz. Scarry!! This is not an upscale area, most people around here just get by.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> No I haven't heard any thing about shortages in France. I do know the prices around here are getting totally out of hand. Yesterday was Sr. citizen discount day at our local supermarket that's when I shop. Just noticing prices of things not on my list, brand name salad dressing reg size bottle almost $4, luncheon meat, nothing fancy, $4 for 6-8oz. Scarry!! This is not an upscale area, most people around here just get by.


doesn't it have a deli dept.?... there is NO deli meat selling for $8~$10/lb. around here! that's just crazy-talk! :gaah: 

has anyone else here just cooked a HUGE roast & then sliced it into roast beef for sandwiches?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> doesn't it have a deli dept.?... there is NO deli meat selling for $8~$10/lb. around here! that's just crazy-talk! :gaah:
> 
> has anyone else here just cooked a HUGE roast & then sliced it into roast beef for sandwiches?


You have to come look at our deli dept. here-- the cheapest(they do have sales sometimes) the other day was $4.99 lb and the most expensive was $8.99. they do sometimes have Panachetta ham and that will be up from $10 to $12 a lb.
I have often bought small boneless hams and had them slice them for free at the meat dept. But our beef roast around here have been expensive lately so no roast beast for me.
Now- I have made VAM before and it is a mix between ham and roast beef. I just put some cure on a boneless venison roast and let it cure for a few days and then I put pepper all over the outside and smoke it for a day nice and slow till it comes up to heat and then let it cool and thin slice and it is the best you have ever had! probably costs me about $3lb for the electric to smoke it and the cost of getting the deer butchered out. If that.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Not aware of anything in particular in France, but expect it to be common across the globe within a year or 2.

Although we don't buy deli meats, our prices are like others where anything decent is $4.99 or higher.
We do occasionally buy a whole ham from the grocery store that is "spiral cut". That's what we use for lunch meat. _For dinner hams, we buy from the meat shop, normally 1/2 pig at a time._


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Clarafication*

Sorry folks, I meant to ask if stores are being looted or shelves becoming scarce because of trucker strike, etc. But I am curious about deli prices since you all brought it up.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I talked to my friend who lives on the French/Swiss border last week & he didn't mention anything...


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Just say no...*



The_Blob said:


> doesn't it have a deli dept.?... there is NO deli meat selling for $8~$10/lb. around here! that's just crazy-talk! :gaah:
> 
> has anyone else here just cooked a HUGE roast & then sliced it into roast beef for sandwiches?


I used to work deli. 30-40% of a typical supermarket's sales are through the deli. In the Providence, RI area, the typical prices for deli meats and cheeses are in the $4-7/pound range.  Being on a fixed income, we shop at Aldi's and PriceRite, both chains offer good selections at reasonable prices, and neither has a dedicated deli department. but have a good selection of prepackaged meat and cheese items.:2thumb:

We check out the ads for meat sales at the other chains, and often pick up a roast when on sale. It is then sliced into steaks, stew meat and a good portion left as a roast.

With the slow rise in food prices, :gaah: it is mandatory to be aggressive in searching out the bargains. Fight back, don't :surrender: and pay the high prices, let it rot on the shelf, seek out less expensive substutes!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

No this store does not have a deli, it is a small locally owned store that carries the "Best Choice" as their store brand. This price increase has happened in the last week. I normally cook a roast or ham and slice & freeze in small portions for sandwiches. It was just shocked to see this huge increase in prices in just one week.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I finally gave up buying lunch meat. It was just too expensive. Good/lean ham was running $5-8 lb. Roast beef/Turkey Breast $7-9 lb. 

Now we eat a lot of chicken salad, tuna, PB&J, egg salad, store brand spam (yes, we actually like it), or leftover dinner for lunches.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: France, if the strikes continue, particularly in the fuel/transportation arena, they should anticipate shortages in everything -- including essential services.

I hate to sound calloused, but ya know what? They deserve it for a whole bunch of reasons. Stupid is as stupid does. Same goes for the Brits. (Obviously, I'm not condeming all French or Brits individually--but as a national mindset).

As I have stated in previous posts, the European mindset has resulted in the 3 greatest calamities in human history: Communism (makes Nazism look like Bible school if measured in lives lost), WWI and WWII. But the populace never learns.

You would thing that the closer your country is to the horrendous horro and devastation caused by communism in the Soviet Union that the more strident your opinion would be opposing anything remotely Marxist/socialist. But, nooooooo.

Just so I don't sound too smug, I'll be the first to admit that most Americans are sliding into the same political state of stupidity.

And Rome burns..........
Yup. History repeats itself.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Rome wasn't built in a day... but it _did_ *burn* in one. :scratch :gaah:


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Don't pick on the French. We saved their butts twice so they could spit on the American flag, desecrate the graves of American doughboys and GI's, and enjoy their retirement at 60!

This is the problem with entitlements. To be honest, if they decide to take away our social security, I hope we'd do rioting in the the streets that make their antics appear like a block party.


----------

